# Argente Creme



## SarahY

For the past year or so I've been working on making argente cremes. It's been a struggle, argente cremes need a lot of genes on the same mouse and I've been lucky if I get one argente creme in a litter! They are pink eyed chinchillas, so need agouti, tan/white bellied agouti, chinchilla and pink eye dilute to make the show standard colour. I now have few, although none are show standard yet. Currently I have mice with white bellies but champagne undercoats (blasted chocolate gene sneaks in and spoils everything!), mice with the proper pale blue undercoat but no white belly, mice with white bellies but no undercoat at all (at/at cch/cch p/p) :lol: Mixing these together will hopefully produce some mice I can show.














































This is one of the argentes I've bred to improve the type and size in the argente cremes:










And I have argente creme Abyssinians, as well:


----------



## firstmice

wow lovely mice


----------



## SarahC

Great to see them coming together :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch

Nothing but hatred for that chocolate gene :evil: and love for the argente creme :love1


----------



## SarahY

WoodWitch said:


> Nothing but hatred for that chocolate gene :evil:


Grrrrr I know. Worst. Gene. Ever. :evil: :lol:

Thanks people


----------



## andypandy29us

they are looking fab


----------



## moustress

I love that argente; the argent cremes are nice too, but I adore argente.


----------



## Rambo-Bright

They're such a beautiful colour! 
Curse those sneaky, sneaky recessives! *shakes fist*


----------



## SarahY

More pictures :love1 You can see how the colour changes as the mice grow older, the old buck started out the same colour as the younger doe!


----------



## Cait

Love the custardy creme anglaise colour and nice to see someone working on these


----------



## moustress

Oh, those babies!! I miss mousie babies so much!

Thanks for showing these in the forum, Sarah.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Looking good!


----------



## Miceandmore64

He's huge!


----------



## SarahY

Thanks everyone!

Here are some of the young does I have at the moment:





































I still don't have a show quality one, but they are getting there!


----------



## WillowDragon

Well looky what i've missed not being on here!!!! :O

Do you have any idea how much I love this variety from a genetic stand point?  Such a lucky person you are, they are not an easy one to get!! *grabby hands*

Did you create them from scratch?? Are you using Argente to improve type? Are you having any problems getting cremes back out if you do in fact breed argentes in? (I'll stop now!!! lol)

W xx

P.S Missed you on here my lovely, like old times!!


----------



## moustress

Your absence was noted...where have you been, WD?


----------



## WillowDragon

On the sidelines looking in 

W xx


----------



## moustress

I like to look too. You  were missed.


----------



## SarahY

Hi Willow!

Very sadly the argente cremes have all died. It started with thin, spidery babies in every litter, then all the adults started to waste away. Medicine did nothing, and I euthanised the last of them a couple of weeks ago. Gutted 

That line had something seriously wrong with them genetically, I think. My Dutch are all thriving; fat plush babies, shiny sleek adults, but my cremes were just inherently weak.


----------



## WillowDragon

Oh no!!  Such a shame!! I know in recent years some strains of argente have had problems with being weak too.


----------

